# Melanotan 2 help?!



## Cooper29 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi I would love it if anyone can help me. I started using melanotan 2 on 31st December 2013.

i am skin type 1. Red hair, burns easily, freckles, blue eyes etc. I also take antibiotics for my skin for acne will this effect the melanotan 2 in anyway??. anyway I've bought 30mg of melanotan 2

I've started using 10 units of a 100 unit insulin pen which I'm guessing is 0.5mg - correct?

My first jag I felt sick, bad headache, flushed before bed... I sat up for a drink of water because the sicky feeling was overwhelmingly. I ended up having to go and be sick. Felt so much better after this.

My 2nd jag was last night I read on a forum to take an antihistamine an hour prior, done the same 0.5mg jag felt fine. No side effects. Tonight I will be doing the same and tomorrow afternoon I will be going for the first sunbed.

Should I up my dosage at all? If so when?

I don't want to be dark just a natural tan plus I want to eliminate my skin burning.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cooper29 said:


> Hi I would love it if anyone can help me. I started using melanotan 2 on 31st December 2013.
> 
> i am skin type 1. Red hair, burns easily, freckles, blue eyes etc. I also take antibiotics for my skin for acne will this effect the melanotan 2 in anyway??. anyway I've bought 30mg of melanotan 2
> 
> ...


if anything i would lower the dosage.

im pale as fck and use 0.1mg everyday for like 10 days couple of sunbeds and job done. barely get any sides and 0.1-0.2mg


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

Your mg per unit will depend entirely on how much water you used to mix it. Assuming your Melanotan came in 10g vials and you added 1ml of bac water then 10 units on a 100 unit slin pin will be 1g of melanotan if you used 2ml then yes, as you say it will be 0.5g.

I've used melanotan 2 for some time and although my skin is naturally darker than yours I have never pinned more than 0.25g. You may be getting confused with melanotan 1 dosing??

I would suggest dropping to 0.25 until you see a darkening of the skin and then just do one jab a week for maintenance.


----------



## Cooper29 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry am just get completely confused with the dosages. Lol. I got 3x 10g of melanotan 2 and put 1ml of bac water into the first one.

So I take it I'm using too much and would explain the sickness the first night.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

1ml bac in a 10mg vial = 100mcg dose / tic 4 or 100iu


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

The way you've mixed it your using 1g of melanotan per 10 unit shot. That's 4x what I would do!

I would use 2ml is water and draw 5 units into the pin for a 0.25mg shot.


----------



## James Scott1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, il put my bit in for what its worth. Ive been using Melanotan 2 for around four years and i keep it simple. I mix 100 units of water per 10 mg vial. I then simply inject 10 units per injection so i get 10 from each vial. For a first user i would recommend doing 5 units for the first few to get your system used to it. Take a travel sickness/antihistamine and hour before and it will stop the sicky feeling. Not sure if you have a regular supplier but ive been using mine for about 4 years now



Cooper29 said:


> Sorry am just get completely confused with the dosages. Lol. I got 3x 10g of melanotan 2 and put 1ml of bac water into the first one.
> 
> So I take it I'm using too much and would explain the sickness the first night.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Guys im going to buy 10 insulin needles from the web. Im really unsure if i can reuse or do dispose of the needle after each use like i do normal needles. Is it safe to load all 10ml into a syringe. Do i also buy insulin needles?

sorry for all the Qs.


----------

